
Show HN: Voicegain RTC Callback API for IVR and voice bots released - DrJJ
https://www.voicegain.ai/post/rtc-callback-api-released
======
DrJJ
We released it to prod today. If you are familiar with Twilio's TwiML it is a
similar product however at much lower price and supports grammars for speech
recognition. This is a first release of this API. Our plan to keep adding
features that simplify building voice bots and IVRs

